# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Ταλάντωση tranzistor- linear  με λυχνία.

## panayiotis1

Εχω ενα μικρο πομπο 4w me tranzistor ( τα κλασσικα νομιζω 2Ν2219Α) και ενα αυτοταλάντωτο EL 504. Υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να συνεργαστούν αυτά τα δυο? Και αν ναι, τι πρέπει να αλλάξω στην είσοδο της 504? Θα πρεπει επίσης να αλλαξω και τα πηνία εξοδου απο 3 σπειρες σε 5?

----------


## spa

καλησπερα φιλε μου παναγιωτη θα βαλησ το 4 watt για ταλαντοση και την 504 λινεαρ 4 με 1 τα πηνια η 5 1 αναλογα την συχνοτητα θα παρησ 30 με 35 watt οτι αλλο θεσ ρωταμε κωστασ

----------


## panayiotis1

Ριξτε μια ματια στο σχεδιακι , εχω γραψει και τις απορίες εκει. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## TSAKALI

Σαυτες τις κατασκευες κυριαρχο ρολο παιζει η τοπογραφια
της κατασκευης ,και οι θωρακισεις.
το 2219 δεν ειναι 4 βαττ, και το πιο πιθανο ειναι, με το που το ανοιξεις
να μπαρουτιασει η λυχνια, γιατι χωρις οδηγηση τραβαει παραπανω μιλιαμπερ, βεβαια δεν χρειαζεται 4 βαττ για οδηγηση , αλλα επειδη 
θα ειναι ασυντονιστο θα κοκκινισει κατευθειαν.
αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι αρκετη η οδηγηση, θα αρχισει να αυτοταλαντωνει 
σαν τρελο ,γιατι αν δεν εχεις σωστη θωρακιση  , απο την 504 
θα παει η rf στα προηγουμενα σταδια ( μια και δεν θα εχεις συντονισει ακομη την εξοδο)..
οτιδηποτε και να κανεις θελει απομονωση μεταξυ των σταδιων και
θωρακιση..

υ.γ η σωστη τροφοδοσια της ανοδου ειναι οπως στο σχεδιο και οχι οπως
στο σχεδιακι διπλα..

----------


## panayiotis1

OK. Λοιπόν, η πλακέτα φοραει 2ο τρανζιστορ ενα BFS22 και έχει σαν 3ο εξόδου ένα 3553. Σε γέφυρα που μέτρησα εβγαζε 2-3 wattακια , μπορεί και 4. Την κατασκευη σκέφτομαι να την βάλω σε κουτί απο υπολογιστή , με ξεχωριστά δωματια για τροφοδοσια, πλακέτα, λάμπα με πηνία εξόδου κ.τ.λ. και σίγουρα, αρκετα μακρια την οδήγηση απο το 2ο σταδιο. Το προβλημα της απομόνωσης το λύνουμε ετσι πιστεύω. ΟΚ και για τα πηνία εξοδου της 504. Την είσοδο τελικά, πως να την δωσω? με την σύζευξη που υπαρχει στο σχέδιο ή κατευθειαν στο 1-2 της λαμπας?

----------


## radioamateur

Παναγιώτη αυτο το μηχάνημα της θα τσουλάει...αξίζει να ασχοληθείς;
Καλύτερα θα ήταν να φτιαξεις ή να αγοράσεις ένα ταλαντωτή PLL 2-3 watts...και μετά να οδηγήσεις ό,τι επιθυμείς...

----------


## panayiotis1

Βασικα αυτη την πληροφορια εψαχνα. Το αν αξιζει να ασχοληθω. Παιρνω λοιπον ενα pll sta 3 - 4 watt και επανερχομαι για βοηθεια. Ευχαριστω προς το παρον αλάνια!

----------


## panayiotis1

Επανέρχομαι και πρωτη ερώτηση είναι αν μπορώ να τροφοδοτήσω το pll kai to vco  με τροφοδοτικο απο  pc (switch).


Eχω κολλησει το pll  και το vco,  τωρα τα ενώνω και ετοιμαζω το κουτί που θα φιλοξενησει αυτο το πρώτο σταδιο. Ψάχνω για τροφοδοσίες και ερωτηση αν πρέπει τις δυο αυτες πλακετες να τις απομωνώσω?  Να βαλω και απο δυο ηλεκτρολυτικούς 2200μf στις τάσεις για τον βόμβο?


εεεεευχαρστω!  ( αν θελετε φωτογραφιες, μιλατε! )

----------


## panayiotis1

Σας δειχνω το αυτοταλάντωτο μου , που πρέπει να καταστρέψω για να κάνω το λινεαρ και που ελπίζω να βγαλει και κατι περισσότερο στο διπολακι. Το pll-vco ειναι smart kit, το εβαλα να δουλεψει, μια χαρα παει.
Το κλαίω παντως το αυτοταλαντωτο γιατι εβγαινε χωρις προβληματα, καθαρο, και με πολυ καλη διαμορφωση.

----------


## panayiotis1

Με βαση τα σχέδια για τα  διβάθμια, ( με τα οποία δεν ασχοληθηκα ποτέ), γιατί θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω τα συντονιστικά του λινεαρ???? Στο κάτω κάτω , και το vco  στην έξοδο του δίνει μια rf που μπορεί να "χωθει" κατευθείαν στο 1-2 της 504. Σωστα???

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι βασανίζεις το μυαλό σου πολύ και ουδείς ( :Wink:  τολμά / γνωρίζει να σε βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά.
 Ο κίνδυνος στην περίπτωση του ενδεχόμενου εγχειρήματός σου είναι στο ενδεχόμενο υπο/υπεροδήγησης της λυχνίας ή ακόμα και αυτοταλάντωσής της, να επιστρέψει μέρος της RF πίσω στο VCO και να πάρεις το τρανζίστορ εξόδου στο "χέρι".
Εάν λοιπόν το επιχειρήσεις πάραυτα, καλό θα ήταν να ξεκινήσεις σταδιακά αρχόμενος από την πρώτη περίπτωση του σχεδιαγράμματός σου. Η δεύτερη περίπτωσή σου ενέχει πολύ πιο αυξημένο ρίσκο. Φρόνιμο θα ήταν να παρεμβάλουμε κάτι ενδιάμεσα είτε αυτό λέγεται μετασχηματιστής προσαρμογής είτε μεταβλητός πυκνωτής ή ακόμη και μιλιαμπερόμετρο για την ελαχιστοποίηση του ρίσκου. Ενδεχόμενη μείωση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας της λυχνίας σου θα βοηθούσε νομίζω περισσότερο στην μείωση του ρίσκου.
 Σε κάθε περίπτωση εσύ αποφασίζεις και αυτό διότι προφανώς κανείς( :Wink: άλλος έχει δοκιμάσει για να μας παραθέσει την άποψή του. Φιλικά!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Παναγιώτη μόνο η "periptwsi 1" μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ικανοποιητικά. Τα πηνία εισόδου εξυπηρετούν στη προσαρμογή των σύνθετων αντιστάσεων και θα πρέπει να είναι πλήρως απομονωμένα από τα πηνία εξόδου. Ότι έγραψε ο Θανάσης ισχύει.

----------


## panayiotis1

ok,  συνεπως κατασκευαζω το linear ακριβως  οπως στο σχεδιο και επανερχομαστε. 

Ερωτηση: Παρατηρησα οταν δουλεψα το pll δοκιμαστικά οτι, ενω σε όλη την μπαντα 88-108 ηταν καθαρο απο αρμονικες, μου χαλουσε ενα  καναλι στην tv. An αυτες οι αρμονικες ενισχυθουν απο το λινεαρ θα τα κανει μανταρα ολα. ΜΗΠΩΣ , λεω, μηπως, να βαλω ένα φιλτρακι L-C μεταξυ vco και linear??????   ή χρειαζεται φιλτρο στην έξοδο του  linear? ή να μην βαλω καθολου και να τελειωνει το θεμα?

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Τα φίλτρα υψηλών χαμηλών ή μέσων συνηθίζεται να τοποθετούνται στην έξοδο τελικού σταδίου του πομπού. :Wub:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Το συντονιζόμενο κύκλωμα εισόδου της λυχνίας θα παίζει και το ρόλο του φίλτρου εφόσον είναι συντονισμένο σωστά. Κάνε τις δοκιμές σου σε τεχνητό φορτίο.

----------


## panayiotis1

Ετοιμο το λινερακι στα 310v  με 22κ στο οδηγο και 8κ2 στα πλεγματα. Εχω συντονισει το vco με γεφυρα και κεραια. 

Ερωτηση: Ξεκιναω με την ταλαντωση να δουλευει και ανοιγω το λαμπατο. Τι να συντονισω πρωτα? την εισοδο του η την έξοδο? Και τι να περιμένω να δω στη γεφυρα? δηλαδη, πως θα ξερω οτι ειναι ενταξει η εισοδος π.χ. για να παω στην εξοδο? Η απορια μου στηριζεται στο οτι καπου εδω διαβασα οτι αν δεν εχουμε αρνητικη στο οδηγο ειναι επικινδυνο να παρει καμια φωτια η λαμπα. τι κανουμε?

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Ξεκίνα πρώτα το συντονισμό σου με τους μεταβλητούς εν σειρά από είσοδο linear προς έξοδο.Εκεί που θα βλέπεις στη γέφυρα περρισότερα watt και λιγότερα στάσιμα σταματάς. Εάν πάραυτα η λάμπα σου κοκκινίζει σταματάς.Τέλος κλείνεις την τροφοδοσία τάσεως του PLL  *στιγμιαία* και εάν τα watt και στάσιμα πέφτουν στο μηδέν τελείωσες. Κανονικά πριν τη δοκιμή σου πρέπει να κάνεις τελικό έλεγχο στην όλη κατασκευή σου και ΄"ευθυγράμμιση" των πηνίων του λαμπάτου linear εάν διαθέτεις deep meter. Eννοείται ότι ενημερώνεις εδώ για τα αποτελέσματά σου ευγενικέ νεανίσκε! :Wub:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Βάλε ένα μιλλιαμπερόμετρο σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία της λυχνίας. Καλό θα είνα να έχεις και μια ασφάλεια 250mA. Οι μεταβλητοί να είναι περίπου στη μέση. Η πρώτη σου μέριμνα είναι να κατεβάσεις τα mA ανόδου σε αποδεκτά επίπεδα (πχ 150mA). Στη συνέχεια συντονίζεις με τη γέφυρα.
Αλήθεια πως είναι ο Ταϋγετος; Έχει χιόνια;

----------


## panayiotis1

Ο Ταύγετος με χιόνια Ακρίτα μου, και γω ετοιμος να το σπάσω το μηχανημα. Ή έχω κανει καποιο λαθος ή καταλήγω ότι το vco δεν δίνει τοση ισχυ όση χρειάζεται για να "κουνηθει" το  linear. Nα τα πάρω απο την αρχη:

Βαζω το pll-vco να δουλευει, συντονισμενο με γεφυρα (η οποια δεν δείχνει σωστα αλλα εδειξε τα περισσοτερα) και μου βγαζει μια εμβελεια στα 500μετρα καθαρό και δυνατο σήμα. Συνεπως, δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν βγαζει τα 2-3watt  που περιμενα να δωσει. (tranzistor εξόδου 2sc1947)

Συνδεω γεφυρα και κεραια στο λαμπατο, συνδεω το pll, ανοιγω το pll kai εχοντας το χερι στο διακόπτη για να μην αρπαξει η λαμπα μεχρι να αρχισει να συντονιζει, γυριζω μεταβλητους. Αλλα!!!!!!!!  Ακουνητη η γεφυρα..!  Και φυσικα μεσα σε 10" παπαρουνιαζει η λαμπα και πρεπει να κατεβασω τον διακοπτη. Μετα απο λιγο ξανα και ξανα αλλα... τπτ. Γεφυρα ακουνητη. 
  Αυτο που κανει εντυπωση και που δεν ξερω πως και πότε συμπεριφερεται έτσι, είναι οτι στο κεφαλι της λαμπας, οταν βαζω το δοκιμαστικο αναποδα , δεν αναβει.
  Καποτε μου το παρουσιαζε αυτο και ενα αυτοταλαντωτο και η βλαβη ήταν στον πυκνωτη που πήγαινε στο 1-2 της λαμπας και στην υψηλη. Αυτός τωρα έχει καταργηθει για να δουλευει σαν linear. Δε ξερω.
 Τι προτείνεται να κάνω?????

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλε Παναγιωτη..
συνδεσε την γεφυρα αναμεσα στο pll και στο μηχανημα, αν μπορεις 
χαμηλωσε την ισχυ του pll, ωστε να μην κινδυνευει να καει.
πρεπει να συντονισεις το pll με την ΕΙΣΟΔΟ της λυχνιας, στην αρχη 
με κλειστο το μηχανημα ,δηλαδη μονο τα 6.3 ανοικτα,
ετσι θα καταλαβεις τι ...παιζει
πιστευω οτι δεν οδηγειται γιαυτο μπαρουτιαζει..
οταν το κανεις αυτο θα δεις οτι δεν πεφτουν τα στασιμα και ο λογος
ειναι τα πηνια εισοδου. αλλαξε τα με  2 σπειρες στην εισοδο και 5 προς
την λυχνια, για αρχη !! μπορει να χρειαστει και παραπανω σπειρες (2-7),
τι πυκνωτες μεταβλητους εχεις στην εισοδο?
αυτον που ειναι πορσελανης βαλτον προς την μερια της λυχνιας..
αυτο το ροζ που εχεις αναμεσα στο πηνιο εισοδου και στην εισοδο της 
504 τι ειναι? μη μου πεις οτι ειναι RF CHOKE ?
αν και δεν συμφωνω με την τοπογραφια του μηχανηματος ,
θα σου πω μερικα σημεια να διορθωσεις..
την 22κω κολλησε την επανω στην λυχνια (1-2), γιατι το καλλωδιο που 
εχεις ειναι πολυ μακρυ και οταν λειτουργησει θα ειναι σαν κεραιιτσα..
εκτος και αν δεν ειναι αυτη η αντισταση , αλλα μια αλλη που εχεις 
εκει κοντα , μια 2βαττ , τι ειναι αυτη??? δεν μπορω να διακρινω..
γιατι κανει "γωνια" το πηνιο εξοδου προς τον κονεκτορα?
ειναι και αυτο αλλο ενα "πηνιο" ??
δεν μπορω επισης να διακρινω που δινεις την υψηλη ??? 
θελω να πιστευω οτι την δινεις κατευθειαν πανω στην ανοδο και οχι 
αναμεσα στο πηνιο και τον μεταβλητο !!!!
και εκει εχεις παραπανησιο μηκος συνδεσεων...
πριν αρχισεις να κολλας και να ξεκολλας , βαλε την γεφυρα στην ΕΙΣΟΔΟ και δες ...
τελος παντων μη με παρεξηγεις φιλε ,αλλα εχει και αλλες ατελειες..
και επισης ΔΕΝ ειναι στο χερι του να μην δουλεψει, θελει δεν θελει
θα δουλεψει.
φιλικα Σαββας

----------


## panayiotis1

Σάββα μου, θα ηταν χαζο να παρεξηγιομουν, μίλα ελευθερα, αλλωστε γιαυτο ζηταω τις γνωμες σας. Αν ήταν να στραβώναμε με τις αλήθειες ...  Αλλα και πάλι ξερω οτι το "μηχανημα" είναι κατασκευαστικα "οικος ανοχης". :Wink: Ας βγει πρώτα και μετα θα στο κάνω εργοστασιακό :Biggrin: . 

Πάμε στο ζητημα μας τωρα. Είχες δικιο για αρχη , μολις εβαλα τη γεφυρα αναμεσα στα δυο σταδια και γυρισα μεταβλητους , εβγαλε κιαλλη ισχυ το vco. Oμως έξοδος μηδεν. Ψιλοδιορθωσα κατι χάλια που είχες παρατηρησει και συ, αλλαξα και το πηνιο εισοδου απο 3 σε 5 σπειρες, τιποτα. 
2 λύσεις βλεπω: α) να το διαλυσω και να το στήσω ξανα με αυστηρότητα.
                      β) να αγορασω μισο κιλο μπογια μπλε.

Προχωραω αρχικα με την πρώτη και εδω είμαστε.



(Υ.Γ. αυτο που νόμιζες ότι ήταν 2w 22Κ αντισταση, ήταν πυκνωτης 470pf τεχνολογιας 1479μ.Χ. - μη βαρατε, δεν εβρισκα κατι αλλο εκεινη την ώρα-. Τον καταργησα, δεν μπορούσα ουτε να τον βλέπω :Tongue:  )

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παναγιώτη καλημέρα.Όταν τελειώσεις την κατασκευή σου κάνε έναν τελικό έλεγχο ως εξής. Πάρε το σχέδιο δίπλα σου. Βάλε το ωμόμετρό σου στην κλίμακα Χ1κ και έλεξε προσεκτικά όλα τα εξαρτήματα του λαμπάτου. Οι πυκνωτές σου δεν πρέπει να σου δίνουν καμία ένδειξη.Στη συνέχεια έλενξε καλά τις γειώσεις σου για τυχόν ατελείς ή ψυχρές κολλήσεις. Εάν και μόνο εάν είναι όλα ο.κ. προχώρα στην σύνδεσή σου με το vco όπως αναφέρουν τα μέλη μας. με τα νήματα και μόνο αυτά ανοιχτά πρέπει να έχεις μια ένδειξη ολίγων έστω Watt στη γέφυρα (εννοείται γυρίζοντας τους μεταβλητούς εξόδου VCO).Eάν και πάλι δεν έχεις καμία ένδειξη στη γέφυρα αφαίρεσε το πηνίο και τον πρώτο μεταβλητό της 1ης περίπτωσής σου στο σχέδιο. Επαναλαμβάνεις στη συνέχεια την όλη διαδικασία και αναφέρεις εδώ τα αποτελέσματά σου, το ότι κοκκινίζει η λάμπα σου δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι υπεροδηγείται. Είναι πολύ πιθανό η όλη ισχύς του PLL να μην επαρκεί. Και είπαμε:
Όποιος πληρώνει διόδια είναι μεγάλο κορόιδο
Στο βενζινάδικο δεν πληρώνουμε εάν δεν μας κόψουν απόδειξη :Wink:

----------


## panayiotis1

Λοιπόν, το ξήλωσα και το ξανάφτιαξα  (λιγο βιαστικά αλλα πιο μαζεμένα). Εξάλλου, η αρχική αρχιτεκτονική δεν ήταν δικιά μου, οποτε πρεπεί να το γεμίσω νέες τρύπες και θα γίνει χειρότερο απο πρίν. Ψευτοθωράκισα είσοδο με έξοδο και τροφοδοτικό και το έβαλα να παίξει. Αποτέλεσμα: 

*Ενώ πιστεύω πλέον οτι το vco δεν τα βγάζει τα 3w και ότι το πρόβλημα κάπου εκεί εντοπίζεται, παρατήρησα τη βελόνα της γεφυρας εξόδου να ξυπναει. Για την ακρίβεια, ότι δινω, τόσο παιρνω. ΑΛΛΑ, το δοκιμαστικό στο κεφαλι της 504 δεν αναβει και πρέπει μεσα σε 5sec να κλείσω τον διακόπτη  γιατι κοκκινιζει η λαμπα. (Ήδη εκαψα μία :Angry:  ). Θα κανω ψαχτήρι στο vco να δω τι παιζει, μηπως και έχει γίνει μ@λ@κι@ εκει. Θα σας σηκώσω φωτο αργότερα για να γλυτώσω το γράψιμο 1000 λέξεων.

----------


## panayiotis1

Τσακαλι, το ξηλωσα, αλλαξα λίγο την τοπογραφία, κοντα στη βαση της λαμπας εβαλα την είσοδο και απεναντι την εξοδο. Εξαφανισα και τα καλαμακια του φραπε, αλλα αν δεν βγει το ριμαδι , δεν προκειται να του αφιερωσω ουτε 10 λεπτα για να το συμμαζεψω όπως πρεπει. Σας δείχνω λιγο και τη γενικη διαταξη . Η τελευταια δοκιμη έδειξε ενα καλό ξεκουνημα της γέφυρας στην έξοδο αλλα η λαμπα δεν ανέβαζε γμτ. (Και απορώ και πως γίνεται αυτο..)
Επόμενο βήμα, στέλνω πίσω στη smart kit τις πλακετες για τσεκαρισμα και αν δεν γυρισουν πίσω οπως πρέπει, θα τα ντουφεκίσω όλα μαζι.

YΓ. Σαββα, δεν είναι στο χέρι του.. θα δουλεψει!  :Wink:

----------


## ReFas

Παναγιώτη γειά σου...

Μπορείς να κάνεις σε ένα χαρτί πως έχεις τις συνδέσεις;
Δηλαδή κάνε ενα κουτάκι το πλλ ενα άλλο η γέφυρα ενα άλλο η 504 και σχεδίασε τα καλώδια απο που πάει προς τα που....

----------


## savnik

Τους μεταβλητούς της εξόδου πρέπει να τους βάλεις κοντά στην άνοδο της λάμπας(Δηλαδή από πάνω στο σασί). Γενικά για να δουλέψει αυτό το πράγμα θέλει αρκετό συμμάζεμα.

----------


## panayiotis1

Να ξεκινήσω με 500 προβατα για αρχή? Είναι καλα?

----------


## 234

Για δες και αυτο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=36368&page=5

----------


## ReFas

Καντο έτσι είναι πολυ καλύτερα.
Βάλε και τα πηνία εισόδου εξόδου να είναι σε 90ο μεταξύ τους, το μεν οριζόντια τα άλλα κάθετα π.χ.
Τα ποδαράκια που γειώνονται βάλε ενα κοντό κομμάτι χοντρό καλώδιο απέυθείας στο σασσί, όσο γίνεται πιο κοντό.

Αν το φτιάξεις κάνε και την εξής μέτρηση, βάλε ένα rfchoke στα ποδαράκια των οδηγών 1-2 και απο την άλλη πλευρά ένα πυκνωτή κεραμικό 1nF (με κοντά πόδια όσο γίνετε) και μέτρα τάση με ένα πολύμετρο (που δεν θα επηρεάζετε απο RF).
Η μέτρηση γίνεται με ανοιχτο το πλλ και τα νήματα της λυχνίας, χωρίς τάση η λυχνία.
Θα πρέπει να έχεις τάση αρνητική  π.χ. -60 βολτ.
Οσο πιο πολύ οδήγηση δίνεις θα έχεις και μεγαλύτερη αρνητική.

----------


## panayiotis1

> Για δες και αυτο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=36368&page=5



???? τι να δω? αυτο το σχέδιο είναι "ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ"...

----------


## panayiotis1

> Για δες και αυτο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=36368&page=5



Αν εννοεις το linear  του  erasor,  ναι, πρόκειται για μηχανημα για σεμινάριο. Αλλα εγω τωρα δεν έχω ουτε χρονο , ουτε διάθεση να φτίαξω νέο σασι και τέτοια. Θέλω να βγεί αρχικά το μηχάνημα , γιατι είναι η πρώτη φορα που φτιάχνω κάτι σε δύο στάδια, και μέτα το κάνω κούκλα και όπως πρέπει.

----------


## TSAKALI

Παναγιωτη, δωσε βαρος στην εισοδο , εκει ειναι το προβλημα.
οπως συντονιζεις το PLL σε ενα φορτιο η κεραια, ετσι πρεπει να 
το συντονισεις στην εισοδο της λυχνιας. 
Απο την μια εχουμε εξοδο 50 ωμ και απο την αλλη εισοδο της ταξεως ΚΩ.
παιξε με τα πηνια εισοδου (ανεβασε σπειρες ), αφου εβαλες 5 και κουνηθηκε βαλε 7 ,η και παραπανω και δες..και μετα φτιαχνεις τα υπολοιπα.. Επισης ,ελπιζω να το "παλευεις" στην πιο χαμηλη συχνοτητα
που βγαζει το PLL, (87.5) .. ??

----------


## panayiotis1

τα τραντζιστορ δεν συγχωρουν λαθη...!#$@^@ :Cursing: $&*!@#$% :Cursing: ... Το είχα ξεχασει αυτο..

----------


## panayiotis1

Λοιπον, μεχρι την επισκευη του vco ωστε να συνεχισουμε να δουμε τι θα καψουμε παλι, βρήκα ένα τροφοδοτικο απο εκτυπωτη με τάση 0v -37v.  Βλέποντας το σχεδιακι παρακάτω και με δεδομένο οτι όταν η οδηγηση δεν φτάνει και παπαρουνιαζει η λαμπα, λέω να το κολησω. Αν πιστεύετε οτι δεν θα κανει μπαμ, να βάλω το 0v στο σασι και το -37v στο 1-2?????

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Αγαπητέ νεανίσκε,
Μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις μερικά πράγματα, ή αγνοείς παντελώς την ελληνική γλώσσα(μητέρα όλων των γλωσσών).
Ειπώθηκε σε προηγούμενη παράθεση ότι η ισχύς του VCO σου ενδεχομένως δεν αρκεί να οδηγήσει την ΕL-504. Σου προτάθηκε να χαμηλώσεις την τάση τροφοδοσίας της Εl - 504. Δεν το έκανες. Εάν σου προτείνω αντί για την EL-504 να χρησιμοποιήσεις την 5763, την Εl-84 ή κάποια άλλη λυχνία θα το κάνεις; Προφανώς όχι.
Όσο για την αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό πλέγμα που ρωτάς δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.
Την επόμενη φορά με τον κηδεμόνα σου :Rolleyes:

----------


## panayiotis1

> Αγαπητέ νεανίσκε,
> Μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις μερικά πράγματα, ή αγνοείς παντελώς την ελληνική γλώσσα(μητέρα όλων των γλωσσών).
> Ειπώθηκε σε προηγούμενη παράθεση ότι η ισχύς του VCO σου ενδεχομένως δεν αρκεί να οδηγήσει την ΕL-504. Σου προτάθηκε να χαμηλώσεις την τάση τροφοδοσίας της Εl - 504. Δεν το έκανες. Εάν σου προτείνω αντί για την EL-504 να χρησιμοποιήσεις την 5763, την Εl-84 ή κάποια άλλη λυχνία θα το κάνεις; Προφανώς όχι.
> Όσο για την αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό πλέγμα που ρωτάς δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.
> Την επόμενη φορά με τον κηδεμόνα σου



... :Crying:

----------


## panayiotis1

Λοιποοον, εβγαλα με το vco γυρω στα 4wattακια. Το εβαλα σε λειτουργια αλλα αρχικα παλι δεν ξεκουνηθηκε καθολου το  linear. Πειραματιστηκα αρκετα με τα πηνία εισόδου προκειμένου να ταιριαξω την αντισταση προσαρμογής του  vco με το  linear συμφωνα με  την υποδειξη του Τσακαλιού (Σαββα). Τελικά, να μην τα πολυλεμε, εβγαλα 20w  στην έξοδο με χαμηλα στάσιμα , μετά απο αυστηρό συντονισμό και με τι πηνία??? 1σπειρα-8σπειρες στην είσοδο και 1σπείρα-4σπειρες στην έξοδο του linear. Το θέμα είναι οτι μου μοιάζουν λίγα τα βαττ που πήρα και ακόμα δεν έχω βάλει διαμόρφωση και δεν έχω κοιταξει και για αρμονικές. Θα σας παω τα υπόλοιπα μαζι με φωτο που θα σηκώσω  συντομα. Απορώ πως έβγαλε 50Watt ο erasor στο δικό του? Με τί οδηγούσε? με τρανζιστορ ή με λάμπα? Αρνητική στα οδηγά δεν έχω βαλει ακομα. Θα δοκιμάσω και -37v στα οδηγα να δω κατα πόσο θα αλλαξει. Τα λέμε σύντομα.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Νεαρέ, πώς την κόβεις την οδήγηση του μηχανήματός του, *μόνο* 4 watt είναι;

----------


## panayiotis1

> Νεαρέ, πώς την κόβεις την οδήγηση του μηχανήματός του, *μόνο* 4 watt είναι;



 
Αγαπητε Α-ΘΑΝΕ, μόνο εσυ έχεις καταλάβει αυτο που θελεις να ρωτησεις. Μάλλον πρέπει να χρησιμοποιησεις καποιο υποκειμενο ή κάποιο αντικειμενο στην πρότασή σου ώστε να βγαίνει νόημα. Βλέπεις... η μητέρα όλων των γλωσσών έχει απαιτήσεις...

----------


## panayiotis1

Τί να κάνω για να μην αυτοταλαντώνει γμτ :Cursing: ?   Εχω αρχίσει να τα παίρνω..

----------


## panayiotis1

Το vco συνδεδεμενο στην κεραια δινει μεχρι 3 -3,5 αλλα τα στασιμα ειναι ψηλα νομιζω. Η κεραια ειναι κομμενη για συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα στην οποια με το ζορι δινει 3w και κοβει 0,5w περιπου απο στασιμα. Δοκιμασα τα παντα για να περιορισω τα στασιμα αλλα δε γινεται τπτ.Οταν το συνδέω στην 504, πιθανων επειδη αλλαζει η αντισταση προσαρμογης, χρειαζεται ξανα συντονισμο. Το κανω και ανοιγω τα 310+. Αρχιζω να συντονιζω ολους τους μεταβλητους και φτανω να παιρνω στην εξοδο  30w με κανα 5αρι w στασιμα. ΑΛΛΑ!!! Αλλου βγαινει το vco και σε καποια αλλη συχνοτητα εμφανιζεται ενα σημα απο το λαμπατο. (Εδω πρέπει να επιστρατευσουμε συχνομετρο νομιζω αλλα δεν εχω και δεν ξερω και τι να κανω το ριμαδι). Αν κλεισω το vco, συνεχιζει η γεφυρα της εξοδου να δειχνει 30w. Σαν να είναι αυτοταλαντωτο. To οτι δεν εχει πεταξει απο το μπαλκονι ακομα ειναι θαυμα. Το μονο που καταφερνω εν τελει, είναι οταν καταφερνω και τα βαζω σε μια σειρα να παρνω κανα 8-10w και αυτα με πολλα στασιμα. Ομως, βγαινει ενας ηχος ... σκετη..γλύκα.Kai ειναι ο μονος λογος πλεον που δεν θα το παρατησω. Στις φωτο μπορειτε να δειτε και μια μικρη συλλογη απο τα πηνια που εκανα μεχρι να βγει.


ΝΟΜΙΖΩ:

1. Μάλλον θα χρειαστω και μια ενδιαμεση βαθμιδα για να σηκωσω λιγο τα watt. Eκτος κιαν καποιος ξερει με ποιο τρανζιστορ θα αντικαταστησω το υπαρχον της εξοδου για να παρω κατι παραπανω.

2. Το γεγονος οτι τα στασιμα δεν πιανουν πατο με τπτ , πρεπει να ειναι θεμα φορτιου πιστευω. Περιμενω τη γνωμη σας.

3. Μηπως παιδευομαι τζαμπα ??? και δεν κανω ενα linearaki  με τρανζιστορ γυρω στα 25-30 watt που χρειαζομαι, να μη σας ζαλιζω και σας?

----------


## ^Active^

Αποψη μου : Θωρακισε τα συντονιστικα κυκλωματα της 504. Κλεισε σε κουτι το pll γιατι το επηρεαζει η rf της 504. Βαλε μετασχηματιστη στην 504 και γειωσε το σασι της . Πιστευω οτι ετσι θα πεσουν τα στασιμα σου και θα καταφερεις να το λειτουργισεις. Επισης καθε τοσο που το συντονιζεις θα πρεπει να ανοιγεις το λινεαρ μονο του για να δεις αν αυτοταλαντωνει (ας με διωρθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος)

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Πολύ σωστή η παράθεση - συμβουλή σας κε συνάδελφε "Active".
Υπάρχει όμως και κάτι άλλο σαν έσχατη λύση, αλλά ας το αφήσουμε για το τέλος.
Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη τίποτα δεν θα πετύχεις εάν δεν ιδρώσεις πραγματικά πολύ! :Sad:  :Wub:

----------


## NOE

Γείωσε το σασί.

Θωράκισε το κύκλωμα εισόδου και το κύκλωμα εξόδου για να μην αλληλεπιδρούν μεταξύ τους.

Συντόνισε το καλά ώστε να μην έχεις επιστρεφόμενα σε κανένα στάδιο(αυτό είναι το πιο χρονοβόρο αλλά με αρκετή υπομονή και επιμονή θα διακαιωθείς).

Τα 30W που σου βγάζει μάλλον είναι εικονικά, λόγω αυτοταλάντωσης. Μην προσπαθείς να πάρεις πολλά βαττ από την 504 γιατι θα της πιεις το αίμα, 25-30 καθαρά βατάκια είναι αρκετά.

Αν καταφέρεις να συντονίσεις καλά τα στάδια του VCO λογικά θα σου δώσει 4βαττ που είναι ικανοποιητικά για την 504. Το VCO το συντονίζεις καλα και... μετά το αφήνεις να δουλέψει 10' για να ζεσταθει και το ξανασυντονίζεις με ακρίβεια.

----------


## NOE

ΟΙ μικροί κεραμικοί μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές που έχεις βαλει δεν μου αρεσουν καθόλου, αναξιόπιστοι εντελώς.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Παναγιώτη. Το μηχάνημα αυτοταλαντώνει απο ανάδραση μεταξύ πηνίων εισόδου - εξόδου. Γύρισε τους αξονές τους κάθετα μεταξύ τους και βάλε χαλκό ή αλουμίνιο γύρω από το πηνίο εισόδου (και κομμάτι απο PCB δουλεύει).
Εδώ:http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=41416&page=19  έχω ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες απο μια (πολύ) παλιά κατασκευή μου. Μπορείς να πάρεις μερικές ιδέες.

----------


## panayiotis1

Ειχα χρόνια να φαω ξενυχτια πανω απο τρανζιστορ και λαμπες... Λοιπον!!! Αρχικα είχατε δικιο σχετικα με την απομονωση των πηνίων για να μην αυτοταλαντωνει. Ετσι λοιπον, τα εβαλα επανω σε μια πλακετα μαζι με τους μεταβλητους και τον κοννεκτορα και  ενα κομματι rg58 που θα συνδεοταν στο 1-2 της 504 και σασι. (Αυτο το εκανα γιατι το σασι εχει ανορθοδοξη αρχιτεκτονικη και δεν χωραει τπτ ) .Ετσι απομακρυνθηκαν αρκετα απο τα συντονιστικα της εξοδου και δεν ξανα-αυτοταλαντωσε. Τι συμβαινει τωρα:
*Βαζω το pll-vco μονο με κεραια και στη γεφυρα παιρνω κανα 3αρι watt.
**Bαζω το pll-vco μονο στα συντονιστικα της εισοδου (πλακετα) και πριν δωσω στο 1-2 της λαμπας , βαζω γεφυρα-κεραια και: α) εκτος του οτι ξεκλειδωνει το pll , θελει ξανα συντονισμα (λογικο λογο μη σωστης προσαρμογης) β)παιρνω με το ζορι 1watt.
***Moλις το συνδεω και στο 1-2 της 504 ξαναξεκλειδωνει οποτε χρειαζεται παλι λιγο πειραγμα μεχρι να μπει σε συχνοτητα. 

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ

Μολις καταφερνω να ξεκουνισω τη γεφυρα , στον τελειοτερο συντονισμο και των 6 μεταβλητων που εχω στη διαθεση μου , παιρνω την (λογικη νομιζω) ισχυ των 10watt (ετεροταλαντωτα τσεκαρισμένο) και φυσικα σε 2-3 λεπτα η λαμπα κοκκινιζει.

Και ετσι πηραμε χαμπαρι οτι δεν μου φτανει η ισχυς της οδηγησης μετα απο τοσα ξενυχτια παρόλο που στη κεραια μας εδειχνε αλλα το vco!

2 βασικες ερωτησεις εχω. 

1)Σας δειχνω δυο σχεδιακια απο το forum. Μηπως το πηνίο που τυλίγεται γυρω (εξωτερικα) ειναι αυτό που πρέπει να παει στη λαμπα και όχι το απο μεσα με τις περισσότερες σπείρες???

2)Το vco της smart kit εχει στην εξοδο το 2cs1947. To τροφοδοτω με 13,8v. Με παίρνει να πεταξω το 1947 και να βαλω καποιο αλλο τρανζιστορ μηπως πάρω κατι παραπάνω???

Σε κάθε περιπτωση σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες και τη στηριξη. Μετα απο 18 χρονια παντελούς απομακρυνσης απο καθε τι RFαδικο , ειπα να ξανασχοληθω. Νομιζω οτι δικαιούμαι λίγο χρονο να συχρονιστω ξανα  :Wink:

----------


## NOE

Λοιπόν φίλε μου, σχετικά με το VCO : 
Το 2sc1947 εχει απολαβή 10,7dB και είναι 13,5Volt. Εσένα σου δίνει 3Watt που σημένει ότι η οδηγηση του είναι περίπου 0,2W.

Για να το αντικαταστήσεις με κάποιο άλλο ώστε να παρεις μεγαλύτερη ισχύ με την ίδια οδηγηση (0,2W) τότε πρέπει να βρεις ένα τρανζίστορ με μεγαλύτερη απολαβή (και να αντέχει την μεγαλύτερη ισχύ που θα βγάζει). Το πρόβήμα είναι ότι ήδη το 2sc1947 έχει αρκετά μεγάλη απολαβή και είναι λίγα τα τρανζίστορ που έχουν μεγαλύτερη .. ..

ένα από αυτά είναι το bly87 που έχει απολαβή 12dB,αντέχει μέχρι 8W και 13,5 Volt. Με 0,2W οδήγηση θα σου δώσει 4W. Δυστηχώς είναι δυσευρετο και ακριβό, επίσης δεν τεριάζει στη πλακέτα σου και πρέπει να κάνεις τροποποιήσεις. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το 2N5995.

Για μεγάλη απολαβή όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στα μοσφετ.. ένα καλό παράδειγμα είναι το rd15hvf1, δεν είναι ακριβό και με οδήγηση 0,2W θα σου δώσει τουλάχιστον 15W. Το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι ότι πρέπει να τροποποιήσεις λίγο το κύκλωμα σου γιατί είναι μοσφετ και διαφέρουν οι απαιτήσεις του.

Μία άλλη λύση, και μάλιστα η πιο έυκολη απ'όλες.. είναι να αφήσεις το VCO όπως είναι και απλά να προσθέσεις ένα στάδιο ενίσχυσης. Παράδειγμα μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα πανέυκολο linear με το φθηνό 2sc1972, θα το οδηγήσεις με 2W από το VCO και θα σου δώσει 14W Καθαρά. Αν είσαι διατεθημένος να πάρεις κάποιο ακριβό τρανζίστορ τότε μπορείς να φτιάξεις πιο ισχυρό linear (για κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να έχεις και επαρκές τροφοδοτικό).


Για την EL504:
Φίλε μου δέν γίνεται να μεσολαβεί ανάμεσα στη λάμπα και στα κυκλωματα συντονισμου ένα κομάτι καλωδιο RG.... θα προσπαθήσω να σου εξηγήσω το γιατί ... 
Τα κυκλώματα συντονισμού χρησημέυουν ώστε να προσαρμόσουν την σύνθετη αντίσταση του VCO (η οποία είναι 50Ωμ) με την σύνθετη αντίσταση της λάμπας (η οποία ΔΕΝ είναι 50Ωμ). Αυτο που έκανες εσύ είναι να προσαρμόζεις την σύνθετη αντίσταση του VCO (50Ωμ) με την σύνθετη αντίσταση του RG213 (η οποία είναι επίσης 50Ωμ, επωμένως δεν χρειάζεται προσαρμογή..) και συνδέεις την άλλη ακρη του RG213 στη λάμπα χωρίς προσαρμογή (όπου η λάμπα έχει διαφορετική αντίσταση και χρειάζεται προσαρμογή). Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.

Αν είναι να καταλήξεις να πέρνεις από την λάμπα μόνο 10W τότε θα σου έλεγα να μη χάνεις το χρονο σου, πιο πάνω σου πρότεινα 2 λύσεις πιο "συγχορνες" με τις οποίες μπορείς να πάρεις 14 - 15W και με σχετικά φθηνά τρανζίστορ. Αντίθετα αν θέλεις να κανείς τη λάμπα να σου τα δίνει ολα τοτε πάλι μη χάνεις τον χρονο σου με ημίμετρα, φτιάξε ένα σωστό σασί που να πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές που αναφέραμε σε προηγούμενα posts και βάλε καλής ποιότητας υλικά(εξακολουθώ να πιστευω ότι οι κεραμικοι μεταβλητόι δεν είναι καθόλου καλοι)...και θα σωθείς. 

Όταν πειραματίζεσαι πρέπει το VCO να το λειτουργείς με χαμηλώτερη τροφοδοσία (πχ 11V) για να μην σου καίγεται ευκολα το τρανζίστορ, καθώς επίσης και η τροφοδοσία της λάμπας πρέπει να είναι χαμηλωτερη γιατι καθε φορά που κοκκινίζει της προκαλείς πολύ μεγάλη φθορά.

 Αυτά, σέβομαι τον χρόνο που αφιερώνεις και ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο.

----------


## panayiotis1

Νοε, κατατοπιστικοτατος και ευχαριστω. (και ολους τους υπολοιπους βεβαια.) Συνεχεια θα εχει η κατασκευη ενος λινεαρ με 1972 αλλα για να μην "κρεμασω" και το τοπικ  ("ταλαντωση τρανζιστορ-λινεαρ με λυχνια") θα κανω ενα σασι της προκοπης και θα το κουμπωσω το 504 - για καθαρα συναισθηματικους λογους. (Οι παλιες αγαπες..) . 

Ευχαριστω παιδια.


ΥΓ. Ρεεεε, για κοιταξτε και το θεμα με τα πηνια εισοδου λιγο. Ειναι σιγουρα οκ και τα δυο σχεδια?

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Επειδή δεν υπάρχει άλλη άποψη επί του υστερογράφου σου αγαπητέ μου νεαρέ Παναγιώτη, επιπλέον αυτών που ειπώθηκαν σημείωσε και τούτα έτσι ώστε να κλείσει το θέμα:
1. Οι σπείρες σου είναι προτιμότερο να είναι όπως στο σχέδιο (2) που παρέθεσες.
2. Όταν από μικρότερη ισχύς οδηγούμε κάποιο άλλο στάδιο που προσδοκούμε μεγαλύτερη ισχύς - πόσο δε, όταν οδηγούμε λυχνία με τρανζίστορ - τότε η διάμετρος των πηνίων εισόδου του σταδίου ενισχύσεως (linear) πρέπει να είναι ελαφρώς μικρότερη από αυτή της διαμέτρου των πηνίων της κεραίας για σταδιακή και ακόμη καλύτερη προσαρμογή. Πιο απλά πρέπει τα πηνία να είναι διατεταγμένα κατά τη διάμετρο, όπως ακριβώς και οι DALTON'S κατά ύψος , στα κινούμενα σχέδια.
3. Τύλιξε λοιπόν άφοβα τα κεντρικό πηνίο του σχεδίου (2) που παρέθεσες σε διάμετρο 0.9εκ. - 1εκ. με ανάλογη μείωση της διαμέτρου της μίας σπείρας εξωτερικά γύρω από αυτό, και εφόσον η διάμετρος των πηνίων της κεραίας σου είναι 1,5εκ. κ.ο.κ.

Σου εύχομαι καλές κατασκευές!!! :Wub:

----------


## panayiotis1

Χαιρετω και πάλι μετα απο λίγο καιρο απουσιας. Πηρα το 1971 και το αντικατέστησα με το 47.  Τι κέρδισα? Τιποτα. Το 47 μου εδινε με φορτιο κεραια, 2βαττ και μερικα στασιμακια. Το 71 μου εδωσε 2βαττ επισης, ουτε δράμι παραπανω, και εξαλειφθηκαν τελειως τα στασιμα. Αλλαξα πηνια, αλλαξα πυκωτακια, εψαξα τα παντα ολα και ..π@π@ρι@. Το μονο που παρατηρω σαν παραξενο είναι οτι ο ενας μεταβλητος απο τους δυο τις εξοδου, μου δινει τη μεγιστη ισχυ (φτανει στα 2βαττ) οταν είναι σε οριακη θεση. (δεν μπορω να δω αν οι οπλισμοι του ειναι στον αερα ή ειναι μεσα στους σταθερους).

Αφου δεν μπόρεσα να παρω τπτ περισσοτερο, ειπα να το ριξω στην 504 να δω μηπως και την ξεκουνησει. Εχω φτιαξει ενα (προχειρο) νεο σασι , (θα σας φορτωσω φοτο). Επάνω που πηρα στη γεφυρα 20 βαττακια χαλαρα με μηδενικα σχεδον στασιμα, ανακαλυψα οτι ειναι αυτοταλαντωτα. Πεσανε κατι κλωτσιες και κατι καντηλια αλλα την πληρωσε το πληντηριο πιατων.  

Εν τελη, γιατι δεν τα βγαζει το μ@μημενο το 71ρε παιδια?

----------


## panayiotis1

Επεξηγηση fotos. 

Διαλυσα το "ταψι μπακλαβα" και εφτιαξα ενα προχειρο "τεποζιτο νερου" απο λαμαρινα. (φοτο1).

Το τεποζιτο. (φοτο2).

Τεποζιτο με λαμπα. Αριστερα εισοδος , δεξια εξοδος under construction (φοτο3).

Κουτι λαμαρινα για το πλλ (φοτο4).

Κατα την επιχειρηση συντονισμου -12βαττ αυτοταλαντωτα και σε 30-40 sec η λαμπα παιρνει φωτια (φοτο5)

Προσπερναμε τα 12βαττ, φτανουμε 25βαττ και ειναι απο αυτοταλαντωση. Μα με τοση λαμαρινα?????? :Cursing: 

Αλλαγη 2sc1947 me 2sc1971. Μετα απο μεγαλη μαχη , τιποτα. (φοτο6).

Ετσι, ερχεται η εφευρεση της αλουμινας. Και κατασκευαζεται κουτι αλουμινιου για να αντικαταστησει το τεποζιτο.(φοτο7)


Αρχιζει το ξηλωμα (φοτο :Cool: 

Και βαζω σε pcbακι το τροφοδοτικο και τα υπολοιπα περιφερειακα για να τα μαζεψω και να μην ειναι στον αερα. Θα γινει αυστηρη θωρακιση των συντονιστικων εξοδου με καλουπωμα, σιδερωμα και μπετον c20/25, μονωση για υγρασια, θερμομονωση, ασπιδα απο ραδιενεργεια, μυγες, κουνουπια, σκονες κ.τ.λ. και αν ξανααυτοταλαντωσει...!  :W00t:  τελος. Δεν θα σας ξαναπρηξω ποτε!

Τωρα , το πλλ το εχει αναλαβει ενα τσακαλι στις rf. Θα κολλησω και το υποτιθεμενο linear και αν συνεργαστουν , εχει καλως. Αλλιως , θα τα τσιμεντωσω και τα δυο.

----------


## panayiotis1

συνεχεια...

----------


## panayiotis1

Τελειωνω με το αλουμινενιο κουτι. Να θωρακισω και την εισοδο?

----------


## ^Active^

Ναι καλο θα ηταν να θωρακισεις και την εισοδο . Αποψη μου παντως ειναι να βαλεις και εναν μετασχηματιστη και να γειωσεις το σασι , πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα απο την ανωρθοση.

----------


## panayiotis1

Ψάχνω για τετοιον μετασχηματιστη αλλα δεν εχω βρει κατι σε καποια συσκευη ή καπου αλλου. Μαλλον θα πρεπει να παραγγειλω. Και μαλιστα λεω να ειναι 220-240ν για να την πιεσω λιγο παραπανω απο 310+ τη λαμπιτσα. Ειναι καλα 500-600mA?

----------


## SRF

Πάρε έστω έναν Μ/Τ απομόνωσης (230/230) ... να είσαι ΟΚ...

----------


## panayiotis1

Tελειωσα με τον ενισχυτη, δεν χρησιμοποιησα μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης γιατι δεν βρηκα μεχρι στιγμης. Ψευτοθωρακισα και την εισοδο. Το εβαλα να δουλεψει χωρις ταλαντωση και προσπαθησα να το φερω με τους μεταβλητους ωστε να αυτοταλαντωσει. Και δεν δυσκολευτηκα καθολου :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry: . Βρηκα ομως ποιο ηταν το προβλημα και ισως να παιδευτηκα τζαμπα τοσο καιρο. Αφαιρεσα τον πυκνωτη που γειωνεται απο τα σκρην και δεν ξανααυτοταλαντωσε. Εβαλα στη θεση του εναν κεραμικο μεταβλητο και επισης δεν ξανακουνηθηκε βελονα στη γεφυρα. Για να ειμαι σιγουρος ξαναεβαλα τον πρωτο και αυτοταλαντωσε παλι. Συνεπως, πιστευω οτι το λυσαμε το θεματακι με την αυτοταλαντωση και ελπιζω να μην εχω εκπληξεις οταν συνδεσω και το vco. Προφανως ο πυκνωτακος εχει καποια διαρροη ή δεν εχει την τιμη που νομιζα οτι εχει, αφου εχει σβησμενα χαρακτηριστικα.

Περιμενω να μου ερθει και το vco βελτιωμενο και σας ενημερωνω για τα αποτελεσματα.Πιστευω παντως οτι ειμαι σε καλο δρομο... 

(Μ@μημενε πυκνωτακοοοοοο)

----------


## ^Active^

Αυτος ο πυκνωτης θα επρεπε να ειναι της ταξης nF και οχι pf.
Αν θυμαμαι καλα μπορεις να τον αφαιρεσεις χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Νομιζω οτι δουλευει πιο πολυ σαν φιλτρο εκει αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.
Παντως εγω δεν τον εβαζα ποτε στο αυτοταλαντωτο μου και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## aris k

πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι  ολα  τα  παραπανω  που διαβασα  ειναι  πολυ σωστα !!!! και  η βοηθεια  στο φιλο  μας  αρκετη  
ας  μου επιτρεψεται και εμενα να πω την γνωμη μου  
αν  καλε μου φιλε δεν  ανεβασεις  την οδηγηση στην εισοδο της 504 δεν  θα παρεις  πανω απο 30 W, και  αυτο γιατι τα 3 W του PLL  οταν προσπαθεις να τα περασεις  απο  τα δυο πυνια  εισοδου και τον μεταβλητο το πολυ  να  φτασει 1W 
προταση δικη μου  χρειαζεσαι και αλλο σταδιο με TR η λαμπας 
τα  30 W  αν  ειναι  χωρις  αρμονικες ειναι  30W 
τα  35 η 45 W απο  αυτοταλαντωτο  που βλεπεις  ειναι  με τις  αρμονικες  οποτε  να εισαι  ευχαριστημενος 
καλη  η  προσπαθεια  σου  !! , σου  ευχομαι να  σου πετυχει η κατασκευη 
φιλικα Αρης

----------


## panayiotis1

Ναι active, αυτος ο πυκνωτης πρεπει να ειναι εκει για να καταπινει (γειωνει) τυχον κυματοειδης συνιστωσες αλλα σε εμενα φαινεται οτι δουλεψε σαν να εκανε καποιου τυπου αναδραση . Πιστευω πως αν τον ειχα καταργησει απο την αρχη δεν θα ειχα ταλαιπωρηθει τοσο.
Αρη, το παρατηρησα και γω οτι μειωνει την ισχυ του το πρωτο σταδιο οταν μπαινει στα συντονιστικα της εισοδου. Γιαυτο και τωρα , θα παιξουμε στο vco με ενα 2sc1971 στα 18ν , πιστευω να βγαλει 5-6w και να περασουν τουλαχιστον τα 3w για παιξει η 504.
Baσικα, δεν θελω να της πιω το αιμα της λαμπας. Θελω να καταφερω να εχω 25 καθαρα και ξεκουραστα watt και να μπορει να δουλεψει το συστημα με καλη ποιοτητα ηχου και για αρκετες συνεχομενες ωρες. 
Αναμονη λιγο ακομα για να δουμε τι καταφεραμε τελικα. Μετα θα φτιαξουμε και ενα τρομπονι j για να ολοκληρωσουμε το σετ. 
    Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## panayiotis1

Χρονια καλα. ομορφα και υψισυχνα στους απανταχου ηλεκτρονικαρες του forum και οχι μονο. 
Μπαινουμε στο θεμα. Λοιπον, εχω το -καμια σχεση με της smart kit- vco το οποιο μπορω πλεον να του ρυθμιζω και την ισχυ εξοδου και το οποιο μου εδωσε στην κεραια μεχρι 7watt και μηδενικα στασιμα (σε συχνοτητα που ειναι κομμενη η κεραια). Το εβαλα στο λινερακι το οποιο δουλεψε αμεσως και συντονισε ευκολα και δεν αυτοταλαντωσε με τιποτα. Πηρα 14-15watt αλλα μου φανηκαν λιγα. Εκανα μια βολτα για να δω εμβελεια και τη βρισκω μικροτερη απο οτι ειχα με αυτοταλαντωτη 504. Πειραματιστηκα λιγο με τα πηνια παλι και ειχα ελαχιστες διαφορες. Που καταληγουμε τωρα:
* 1. Ενω το vco με κεραια εχει μηδενικα στασιμα, οταν μπαινει να οδηγησει το επομενο σταδιο, ανεβαζει αρκετα στασιμα. Αλλαζω μηκος καλωδιου αλλα δεν βλεπω φως. Τι κανω για να πεσουν τα στασιμα μεταξυ ταλαντωσης και ενισχυσης?????
*2. Σας ειχα πει οτι μου αυτοταλαντωνε απο ενα χαζο πυκνωτη στο 6+7 της λαμπας με γειωση και οτι τον ξεπαστρεψα. Στη θεση του εβαλα εναν μεταβλητο. Βεβαια , δεν ειναι της ταξης nano αλλα καμια 50-100pico. Kι ομως, σε συγκεκριμενη θεση αυτος ο πυκνωτης, μου ριχνει αισθητα τα στασιμα στην εξοδο. Δεν εχω εξηγηση γιαυτο, περιμενω γνωμες.
*3. Εχω τελεια γεματη διαμορφωση, υπεροχο ηχο, μηδενικο βομβο, αλλα... εμβελεια παπαλα. Κατι θελει για να παει απο τα 17-18w που καταφερα να το φτασω, λιγο παραπανω. Πιστευω οτι μια 25αρου μπορει να την δωσει και μαλιστα ξεκουραστα.  (Υποψιν οτι παιζω στους 105 -αρκετα ψηλα-, με απλη ανορθωση δικτου 320v+ , με κεραια διπολο και rg58 και χωρις αρνητικη στο οδηγό).

Παντως , και μεχρι εδω που φτασαμε, μπορω να πω οτι το χαρηκα και σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## ^Active^

Ξηλωσε τελιως τον μεταβλητο απο εκει και δοκιμασε ξανα. Ειναι λαθος να εχεις πυκνωτη pico και ποσο μεταβλητο εκει.

----------


## electron

Επίσης ως βελτίωση άλλαξε το καλώδιο της καθόδου αλλά και αυτό μεταξύ vco και linear,με το πολύ καλύτερο RG213. Επισης έχε υπόψη σου ότι το μήκος του καλωδίου μεταξύ vco και linear θα πρέπει να είναι λ/4.

----------


## panayiotis1

Αλλαξα καλωδια, αλλαξα πηνια εισοδου, χαλκο με επαργυρομενο, απο 9 εως 1 σπειρες, εβγαλα τελειως τον παπαροπυκνωτη, εβαλα γεφυρα μπρος-πισω για να τα βλεπω ολα, δοκιμασα οτι μπορουσα να σκεφτω, αλλα τιποτα. Κολλημενο στα 18 watt. Ριχνω τα στασιμα στην εισοδο αισθητα, περνανε μεσα 3-4 καθαρα βαττακια αλλα εξω πανω απο 18 δεν βγαινουν. Του erasor 50αριζε για πλακα με μονη διαφορα αρνητικη στα οδηγα και μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης.  Τα δεδομενα μεχρι στιγμης ειναι οτι στον τελειοτερο συντονισμο, και οι 4 μεταβλητοι (εισοδου και εξοδου) εχουν θεση (δεν ειναι καποιος δηλαδη με ολο το εμβαδον των οπλισμων του μεσα η εξω ολοκληρος απο τα σταθερα φυλλα). Δεν εχουμε ιχνος αυτοταλαντωσης και τα στασιμα στην εξοδο ειναι ελαχιστα. Με τοσα που εχω δοκιμασει δε μπορει , καπου θα ξεκολαγε η βελονα. Εχω αρχισει να σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω την αντισταση στα σκρην, απο 8κ2 να την κανω 4κ7 αλλα φοβαμαι μην την ξετιναξω τη λαμπιτσα. Κατι τα κραταει, δε μπορει , κατι , κατι... :Bored:

----------


## ^Active^

Νομιζω οτι το ειπες μονος σου. Μου φενεται οτι η 8k2 ειναι μεγαλη εγω συνηθως επαιζα με 4,7 η 5k2.

----------


## panayiotis1

Αλλαξα την αντισταση στα σκρην απο 8κ2 σε 4κ1 και την αντισταση στο οδηγο με 10κ απο 22κ που την ειχα. Πηρα 25w και σιγουρα ειναι σημαντικη διαφορα. Το συστημα δουλευει στους 107, μαλλον ειναι αρκετα ψηλα για να δωσει κιαλλα η λαμπιτσα. Θα τις μειωσω κιαλλο παντως τις αντιστασεις να δω τι θα βγει. Παντως, για αυτο που βγαζει τωρα, δουλευει ωραια και ξεκουραστα, χωρις κοκκινισματα, και για αρκετες ωρες. Δεν περναει τπτ στην tv και δεν εμφανιζει τπτ και στο ραδιο, ειναι αρκετα καθαρο απο οτι δειχνει. ( Δεν εχω αναλυτη ). Εφτιαξα και μια j pole για να δω διαφορα με το διπολο. Ισως να περναει καλλιτερα σε σημεια που δεν περνουσε το διπολο, το βασικο ειναι ομως οτι τα στασιμα πηγαν για βρουβρες. Τα καταπιε ολα με τη μια. οποτε μαλλον φτανουμε στο τελος σιγα σιγα. Και πολυ παιδευτηκαμε!!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Χριστός Ανέστη και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους σας!
Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη εάν θέλεις περισσότερα watt, θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις την προτροπή του μέλους μας Άρη, και να προσθέσεις ένα ακόμη στάδιο στο Vco όπως π.χ το 2sc1972, και ταυτόχρονα να αυξήσεις την τάση στην EL-504 μέχρι τα 450V το μέγιστο και όχι πάνω από αυτό. Ενδιάμεσοι πειραματισμοί θα σου δίνουν και διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα κάθε φορά. :Wub:

----------


## panayiotis1

Τελειωσε νομίζω, πηρα 32w με στασιμα στον πάτο. Σκρην 4κ1 , οδηγο 8κ2, χωρις αρνητικη ταση  πηνία εισοδου 1t προς 3t ,  πηνια εξοδου 4t προς 1t για να βγει στους 107, οδηγηση 4-5w. Η λαμπα δεν κοκκινιζει καθολου. Ειδα διαφορα οταν αλλαξα τα πηνια εξοδου με πηνιοσυρμα 2,5mm και τα πηνια εισοδου χωρις το ομοκεντρο κενο μεταξυ τους αλλά σφιγμενα στην ιδια διαμετρο. Επισης, επαιξε σημαντικο ρολο και το καλωδιο μεταξυ vco και linear. Νομιζω πως παιρνει κιαλλα , οπως μικροτερες αντιστασεις ακομα, μεγαλυτερη ταση στο κεφαλι (καμια 400-450ν δεν θα τη χαλαγε) και αρνητικη στο οδηγο. Αλλά πειραματικά, αυτο που ηθελα εγινε οποτε ολα οκ. Βασικα, το γεγονος οτι η συγκεκριμενη λαμπιτσα ειναι για πιο low συχνοτητες και συνεπως δεν μπορει να δημιουργει αρμονικες ψηλα ειναι και ο λογος που την συμπαθω ιδιαιτερα. Γιαυτο και το επομενο θα ειναι μια προσπαθεια να κανουμε εναν ενισχυτη με 2χ504 παραλληλες αν αξιζει , το οποιο θα το σηκωσω σε νεο θεμα, συντομα πιστευω. Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια όλους!

----------


## panayiotis1

.__________

----------

